# Rear broken leaf spring is it ok to still plow



## Itsdoubletime (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi I will be doing some residential plowing this winter I am putting a 8'2 boss vplow on the front. All my leaf springs are fine besides one in the back on the driver side. Is cracked off halfway about 3 inches from the center where it holds it together . I won't be putting anything in the back besides a snowblower is it a necessity to have that leaf replaced or should I be ok without replacing it


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Why not replace it? If its broke fix it or it will come back to bite you at some point


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Is this a real question? Why endanger everyone on the road knowingly driving on a broken spring?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

wizardsr;1646647 said:


> Is this a real question? Why endanger everyone on the road knowingly driving on a broken spring?


I know.... He's only got 2-3 months to get it done in, and it's simply just not enough time to pull the spring out, take it to the spring shop, and pick it up. It is a 6 month process, you know...


----------



## Itsdoubletime (Jul 2, 2013)

Dogplow Dodge;1646664 said:


> I know.... He's only got 2-3 months to get it done in, and it's simply just not enough time to pull the spring out, take it to the spring shop, and pick it up. It is a 6 month process, you know...


alright alright I get the point lol ... Was just asking if it was dangerous to ride on like that that's all . I was told by a mechanic that if I wasn't towing anything heavy it wouldn't cause a problem and it didn't sound right to me so I figured I would ask


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Itsdoubletime;1646671 said:


> alright alright I get the point lol ... Was just asking if it was dangerous to ride on like that that's all . I was told by a mechanic that if I wasn't towing anything heavy it wouldn't cause a problem and it didn't sound right to me so I figured I would ask


Since one is missing , rest of them can break ( I did this once I had one broken and Waited to long and the 2 above it broke off same place )


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Must be related to the bird.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Antlerart06;1646708 said:


> Since one is missing , rest of them can break ( I did this once I had one broken and Waited to long and the 2 above it broke off same place )


It's called metal fatigue, and stress fractures are going to happen above and below, as the pressure that normally would have spread across the face of the entire leaf, now focuses on one point where the fracture is.

I had a 79 F150 that lost a spring leaf, and I had no idea. Within a month or so, the leaf above cracked directly above the edge were the "missing" leaf used to be, as all of the weight was now pivoting on that broken edge.

Scared the bejesus out of me when I found the second leaf in my driveway, as it could have wound up in someone's forehead behind me.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

A few years ago my Brother met a truck and a piece of leaf spring sliced through his windshield hit him in the shoulder and continued through the back window if it had been a few inches closer it would hit him in the head !!!!!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Itsdoubletime;1646671 said:


> alright alright I get the point lol ... Was just asking if it was dangerous to ride on like that that's all . I was told by a mechanic that if I wasn't towing anything heavy it wouldn't cause a problem and it didn't sound right to me so I figured I would ask


The mechanic is an idiot.

I would recommend not even bringing a bicycle to him to be repaired, as he is totally clueless.

Not only is it dangerous for others due to pieces falling off the truck, it is dangerous in that it could cause complete loss of control.



peteo1;1646712 said:


> Must be related to the bird.


First thing that went through my mind when I saw the title.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Bird brains brother.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Its fine, I wouldn't worry about it







I also wouldn't drive it of way drive either.




But that's just me.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Dude you can fix that yourself! Go to Hazard Fraught tools get a 110 volt flux core welder and just weld it up. Test it by running a loaded 2 yard sander in the back for a couple days after. If the Women don't find you handsome they should at least find you handy!


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Save yourself the trouble of dealing with results of cheap fixes and take the truck to a spring shop and have it done right. You'll never be sorry.


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

super glue & duct tape make sure u get the thick tape the thinner tape wont hold up !


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

In theory (as long as it's not the main leaf) why wouldn't it work? A weld is stronger than the original metal (will never break in the same spot again) so why couldn't someone weld it?

I'm not saying this is the best idea; but...it is an option.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

hansenslawncare;1647546 said:


> In theory (as long as it's not the main leaf) why wouldn't it work? A weld is stronger than the original metal (will never break in the same spot again) so why couldn't someone weld it?
> 
> I'm not saying this is the best idea; but...it is an option.


You guys forgot about popsicle sticks, really would you us a rubber twice on second thought I don't want to know


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

rjigto4oje;1647548 said:


> You guys forgot about popsicle sticks, really would you us a rubber twice on second thought I don't want to know


Great argument...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hansenslawncare;1647546 said:


> In theory (as long as it's not the main leaf) why wouldn't it work? A weld is stronger than the original metal (will never break in the same spot again) so why couldn't someone weld it?
> 
> I'm not saying this is the best idea; but...it is an option.


it's not an option you cannot weld tempered steel. the heating from the welding would weaken the steel


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1647550 said:


> it's not an option you cannot weld tempered steel. the heating from the welding would weaken the steel


Thank you...that's all I wanted to hear was a response worth typing.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Get that replaced asap. You'll find that it may be cheaper to just have a shop throw in a new pack rather than screwing around with your old one. Of course, then you run the risk of the new pack making the truck sit out of level.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

With a V on the front and just a snowblower in back he's obviously not too worried about level...bahahaha. JK.

Seriously, get the spring fixed and load up the rear end with secure ballast of some sort.


----------



## Itsdoubletime (Jul 2, 2013)

The truck is fixed people 125 dollars they replaced the broken spring you can now take the panties that seemed to get bunched up out of your ass due to my question . To the people that respectfully answered my question I appreciate it to the rest of you bozos don't hurt your your brain to much responding to this


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice reply.

Let me put it this way. If broken springs were not an issue, why would there be spring shops to repair them?

Maybe you're new to this, but this is a question that shouldn't need to be asked. Springs are a necessary part of the suspension of your vehicle, whether you are carrying weight or not. Would you ride on a broken tire? Or shock? Or tie rod? Or any other steering component? Or how about 3 out of 4 brakes functioning? 

You received the answers you did because of the old saying: "Ask a stupid question and get a stupid answer". Sorry you didn't realize it and really sorry you have an idiot for a mechanic. He of all people should have known better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Itsdoubletime;1647939 said:


> The truck is fixed people 125 dollars they replaced the broken spring you can now take the panties that seemed to get bunched up out of your ass due to my question . To the people that respectfully answered my question I appreciate it to the rest of you bozos don't hurt your your brain to much responding to this


From one Bozo to another, your welcome!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Itsdoubletime;1647939 said:


> The truck is fixed people 125 dollars they replaced the broken spring you can now take the panties that seemed to get bunched up out of your ass due to my question . To the people that respectfully answered my question I appreciate it to the rest of you bozos don't hurt your your brain to much responding to this


Hey Bozo....

I will give you credit for having some sensibility in your hurting brain to "ask" us what opinions were on the broken spring in your truck. It's the "Doubt" in your hurting brain that provided you the insight into the idea that your monkey (sorry, I mean mechanic) said it was nothing to worry about. Ultimately, by sensing, and trusting that inner voice, you've done the right thing by YOURSELF and others. My inner voice has saved me from greater disappointment and despair than I can possibly convey on a web forum, so pay attention to it, as it's usually right.

Glad you listened to your instinct... and you should be too.  I'm proud to know a fellow Bozo, as I can tell you from personal experience, I've done some of the most Bozoish things in life. The process that separates myself from your average chimp, is that ultimately I learned from those negative experiences. By keeping those little episodes available for mental review, in my backlogged memory of my goo filled lump between my ears, I stopped myself from repeating what could have been a mistake, or worse yet, harmed someone else in the process. Hopefully, I continue to remember them at the right time, when it comes around to needing it most... Truth be known.... I don't always remember, and when I make the same mistake twice is when I really beat myself up for it...



$125 was cheap, BTW. The shop did you right.


----------

